
Sequence Tagging with Tensorflow - melzarei
https://guillaumegenthial.github.io/sequence-tagging-with-tensorflow.html
======
mark_l_watson
I had thought of doing the same thing but POS tagging is already “solved” in
some sense by OpenNlp and the Stanford NLP libraries. I think of using deep
learning for problems that don’t already have good solutions.

Nice paper, and I look forward to reading the example code.

~~~
bravura
This does named-entity recognition tagging, which is harder. Also POS results
are still not that good on out-of-vocabulary words, so using a word
representation that includes sub-word ngrams (like FB Fasttext) can improve
results on OOV words.

------
gajju3588
Nice article. Explains the whole things really well. I have found LSTM is
little overkill for NER, as your entities are limited and data will not be
very huge. CRF and Max-Ent seems to better options.

People who want to try it out on some real dataset, can get a sample data for
NER from here :

[https://dataturks.com/projects/Mohan/Best%20Buy%20E-commerce...](https://dataturks.com/projects/Mohan/Best%20Buy%20E-commerce%20NER%20dataset)

~~~
Lindrian
Don't agree. LSTM is a very good option for NER. I have personally
experimented with simple FFNN and language models to accommodate variable
width input and achieved very good results. I will be publishing a paper on
this soon.

The system in the article fails at quite simple sentences, such as:

"Rex Tillerson is the secretary of state."

It tags "Rex Tillerson" as ORG instead of PER. If you change "is" to "was" it
tags it as PER.

~~~
melzarei
Disclaimer: as you may notice, the tagger is far from being perfect. Some
errors are due to the fact that the demo uses a reduced vocabulary (lighter
for the API). But not all. It is also very sensible to capital letters, which
comes both from the architecture of the model and the training data. For more
information about the demo, see here.

------
imh
I may be misunderstanding things. Are pronouns not tagged as people? "Obama
was the president" vs "I was the president" or "He was the president"

~~~
Lindrian
Typically not. Sometimes they are tagged as nominal mentions.

